# Pacman frog hasnt pooped in a month.



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Sep 5, 2017)

Heyo guys,
I've been trying to get my pacman frog to poop for 2 weeks now, but with no success.
He used to poop once every 1-2 weeks, but now its been a month since he pooped. I Try giving him warm baths every 2 days but that doessnt work. Im worried because ill be away from my house for the next 3 days, and if he poops then, bacteria may infect him. 
He is roughly 2.5" - 3" big
About 5 months old
Mostly he'll eat a dubia per 3-4 days.
Humidity is mostly 50-80% in his enclosure
Room temperature (23-27' C)
Water Dish inside his enclosure which he never uses.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 5, 2017)

Any way you can keep the temps from dropping down to the low 70's? It's a bit cool.. I keep mine at 82-85F during the day and 78-80F at night. The enclosure is 75% water that is as high as the frogs lower lip when it's resting. The other 25% percent is a small pile of sphagnum moss that I chave clumped to together tightly.. With there enclosure being almost all water I would say my humidity is damn near 90%. 

This is how I have kept pacmans like this off and on for the last 15 or so years and they do really well. I also never give baths. Set up like mine they just don't need it. It keeps stress down on the frog by eliminating handling..

I can't think of a time when my frogs went a month without a BM.. I would assume it's either low humidity or some type of blockage.. Try housing yours the way I suggest if possible. If it doesn't poop in a week a trip to the vet might be a good idea.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Sep 6, 2017)

Sounds terrible for your frog... Ive only owned Whites tree frogs, I hope your Pacman gets better does he seem dehydrated at all...


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Sep 6, 2017)

No mah dudess(female dude). He gets relugar warm baths, but he wont poop.tbh, i gave him crickets twice, but since he dudnt like them i changed back to dubias. If you ever worked with crickets, you probably know they die very quickly, and i did find fly maggots in one of the dead ones, which i usually throw out. I quickly removed the alive ones and bleached the container. is it possible for maggots to get inside live crickets? Also, wheb i touch his belly, i feel something big and brown.probably a whooper. I am scared cayse im currently away from my house, and if ye poops ans i dont clean it quickly, he may get very sick. Also he doesnt have a heating carpet yet. I didnt buy yim one cause i was scared that the plastic tank would melt and release toxic substances but ill be getting him one soon.


----------

